# Knicks vs. Clippers



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Lets make it 5 in a row babyyyyyy!!!!

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores104/104039/20040208NBA--NEWYORK---0.htm


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Marbury goes off for 42 points. Kurt Thomas adds 28 in the knicks win! Why isnt anyone talking about it?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Saturday night. Some of us non-Rashidi people have lives.

Nice to see Thomas outgunned Brand. Rasheed who?

Another win, another sub .500 team. Let's see if the Knicks can actually beat the Mavericks this time.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Saturday night. Some of us non-Rashidi people have lives.
> 
> Nice to see Thomas outgunned Brand. Rasheed who?
> ...


Today is Sunday and we also beat the Pacers, who are far from a sub .500 team.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Marbury goes off for 42 points. Kurt Thomas adds 28 in the knicks win! Why isnt anyone talking about it?


Sorry. I have been busy today, so I could not talk about Stephon Marbury's godliness. 42 and 8? That is insane. 

The upcoming three games (Dallas, New Orleans, and Detroit) will be indicative of our capabilities. It is one of our toughest stretches of the season. Can we continues the winning streak?

All of a sudden, the NBA's hotspot is the Metropolitan Area.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What a bad weekend. I spent all of Saturday thinking it was Sunday, and all of today thinking it was Saturday.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Marbury goes off for 42 points. Kurt Thomas adds 28 in the knicks win! Why isnt anyone talking about it?


Eh, just another so so performance from a couple of our "over-rated" players.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Nice win. That Marbury was amazing. That's the second time in a row he's gone for 40 and up against the Clips. And the second time in a row he's shot 30' 3 pointers against them. He must have something against them. Either that or the Clips just don't have anyone to stop him. He could get by their defenders at will.
But I'm curious how Kurt Thomas outgunned Brand?

Brand - 7/11 - 64% - 28 pts - 6 rbs - 3 ast - 3 stl - 1 BS
Thomas - 12/19 - 63% - 28pts - 6 rbs - 1 ast - 0 stl - 0 BS

Seems pretty even to me; if not the advantage going to Brand.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Thomas definetly didnt outgun brand...in fact,as Duleavy said,right now the knicks have the best 2 man gam in the league...Thomas and marbury are working the pick and roll to perfection and thomas is nailing the wide open 15-17 footer..brand has to work for every point he gets...Totally different


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> But I'm curious how Kurt Thomas outgunned Brand?
> 
> Brand - 7/11 - 64% - 28 pts - 6 rbs - 3 ast - 3 stl - 1 BS
> Thomas - 12/19 - 63% - 28pts - 6 rbs - 1 ast - 0 stl - 0 BS
> ...


Thomas: 12-19 from the field, and the win.

Brand is supposed to score 28 points. Thomas is not. Thomas' season average is 11 ppg.



> Eh, just another so so performance from a couple of our "over-rated" players.


KT will probably follow this up with another 6 point performance. He pretty much always does. Not a lick of consistency in his offensive game.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry Rashidi,aka Mr nannering neighbob of negativity of the post Scott LayDumb era....

"KT will probably follow this up with another 6 point performance. He pretty much always does. Not a lick of consistency in his offensive game"

newsflash..Your boy EISLY sukkkked....marbury is awesome..he breaks down the D,penetrates and creates openings..Its a NEW era...KT cant create on his own,but doesnt have to with Marbury..Dunleavy commented that that was the best two man play he has seen...pick and roll..

Time to move on my boy,just as Eisly,chaney,and laydumb did..its a new team,courtesy of Isiah Thomas..

take the EGG off your face,have a cold one and sit back,relax,and enjoy the post layDumb,NEW NEW York Knicks...

cheer up rashidi


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> boy EISLY sukkkked....


"My boy" Eisley is still better than Moochie Norris. I thought you were over Eisley by now. Still can't remember how many turnovers Frank Williams commits? Likely.



> Its a NEW era...


When you say era, do you mean the next 2 seasons? After that we'll enter another new era, an era where all the high priced vets stop producing due to age/injury. Sounds fun.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr nannering neighbob of negativity

Eisly may be better than Norris..As long as he is better far out of New York,i am happy..He SuKKKED,and the Knicks new success proves it...And just in case Eisly is you,sorry to tell you that you have NO game...


I mean we are winning NOW...Best of allthe losers,Eisly,Spoon,laydumb and chaney are GONE

Even more rewarding is the amount of egg you have all over your mug...Ill let you worry about 2 years down the road,while everyone else is pumped over the post laydumb New York Knicks..

Its killing you that we are on a roll....Dude,just admit you were dead #$%[email protected] wrong and jump on the bandwagon....But get the egg off your face first


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh,and NOW you are worried about the future??You never wanted to Rebuild...

You liked this squad,with eisly Spoon,laydumb and Chaney!!!!!!!!!!remeber?? 

Dont go bellyaching about the future now..Too late


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> KT will probably follow this up with another 6 point performance. He pretty much always does. Not a lick of consistency in his offensive game.


Over the last 3-4 years Walt Frazier, you know the hall of famer who telecasts almost everygame with Marv, has routinely referred to Thomas as the most consistent Knick. Unless you've got a stat sheet to prove otherwise I'll take his word over yours.




> When you say era, do you mean the next 2 seasons? After that we'll enter another new era, an era where all the high priced vets stop producing due to age/injury. Sounds fun.


It probably won't be any worse than the years of lottery under Layden, when the high priced vets were young/healthy but stopped producing. It was assuredly not fun.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> KT will probably follow this up with another 6 point performance. He pretty much always does. Not a lick of consistency in his offensive game.


At some point you should give some consideration to WHO is "over rating" Kurt.

HOT KURT SCORES POINTS WITH ISIAH 
By BRIAN LEWIS 
New York Post

February 9, 2004 -- Isiah Thomas said almost every trade proposal he heard
was a request for Kurt Thomas. ...

And while his performance may have been overshadowed by Stephon Marbury's
colossal night, it wasn't lost on Clip coach Mike Dunleavy. 

"They had it going between Kurt and Steph. Kurt is on a roll right now. He's
shooting the ball well and their pick-and-roll game makes them extremely
hard to guard," Dunleavy said. "They have as good a two-man game going in
the league as anybody." 
------

I know you think Eisley and Chaney were plenty good enough, but isn't it interesting how much better little old folks like KT, Doleac, Harrington are now that Marbs and Wilks are here. Isn't chemistry so much more intersting than individual stats? Isn't 9-3 so much better than .333. Isn't it funny that now they win even when Houston is hurt and Van Horn diss..appears?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Oh,and NOW you are worried about the future??You never wanted to Rebuild...


NOW I'm worried about the future? Considering I've only been talking about it the last 6 weeks, you sure are a bit SLOW. The team also had VUJANIC and LAMPE (and like it or not, Frank WIlliams and Mike Sweetney were playing more).  The Knicks would have been better for the future BY DISPLAYING PATIENCE (something silly NYers like yourself know little of) and RIDING OUT the contracts. Get a ****ing memory bank if you're only going to remember whatever happened in the last 2 weeks, Captain Short Term. At least we know WHY you're so in favor of giving up on the long term, it's because you can't remember anything long term.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi arent you the guy who enjoyed the "success" of layden and co and was happy with .333 winning % and not playing the rookies??

werent you the big supporter of Eisly our point guard of the future...

You were never in favor of NUKING the knicks.I was.You thought this was a playoff team..How would a team run by layden and Chaney,that you naively thought could get ino the playoffs despite a .333 winning percentage have a future assuming you were right for once and they did squeak in??

Layden,Chaney,Eisly and rashidi= NO FUTURE


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Rashidi arent you the guy who enjoyed the "success" of layden and co and was happy with .333 winning % and not playing the rookies??


Ok, maybe you don't have a bad memory. Maybe you just like to REWRITE HISTORY.

DOLAN wants to win now. That's why the younguns didn't play this year. Nor were the younguns ready to play. That's why I refer to them as the FUTURE. Because the FUTURE is not HERE yet. Are you that short sighted that you are completely incapable of seeing past this year? All you keep referring to is Howard Eisley, as if the 03-04 season was the future. It wasn't the future, it was the present, a present that could have been endured. I don't make the decision to win now. Layden doesn't either. Dolan does, so take your Eisley starting *****ing and moaning to him. I rationalized the reason Eisley was starting over a 2nd year backup, and people accuse me of being his lover. Looking at Frank Williams today (when he does actually get to play, Chaney made sure he played every game, Lenny doesn't, put that in your pipe), he still doesn't look any better than he did earlier in the year.




> werent you the big supporter of Eisly our point guard of the future...


Eisley was the PG of the present. This concept sure is tough on you.



> You were never in favor of NUKING the knicks.


Because nuking the team won't get it anywhere. I was in favor of riding out contracts and letting them expire.



> You thought this was a playoff team .How would a team run by layden and Chaney,that you naively thought could get ino the playoffs despite a .333 winning percentage


Naively thought? You had the same thoughts at the beginning of the season, clown. I did not say the Knicks would go deep into the postseason. I said they would get the 8th seed. Given the mess that is the east, they probably would be.

And like I said mollasses mind, the Knick early season record was due to playing contenders. As I have stated repeatedly throughout the season, which you repeatedly have ignored throughout the season, is that the Knicks wouldn't play easy teams until the end of December. How many wins have the Knicks racked up against the Heat and Magic between the end of December and now? The Knicks have gotten ONE win vs a good team during that entire span, so how can you tell me that the Knicks would have a .333 winning percentage if the team remained intact. 



> have a future assuming you were right for once and they did squeak in??


1. For once? LMAO.
2. According to you, 03-04 is the determining factor of the Knicks future. You're right. Maceij Lampe is 25 years old. The 03-04 season was make or break for the Knicks for the next 10 seasons. Like it or not, trying to say that the Layden Knicks had less of a future than the current Knicks is laughable. No Lampe, no Vujanic, no 1st pick, no impending cap room, Williams isn't even playing over Norris, and despite Spoon being gone (for a backup PG with a LONGER contract), Sweetney still isn't playing, my what a future the Knicks have.

But on the plus side, we do get to be the 6th seed and a first round exit for the next 3 years!



> Layden,Chaney,Eisly and rashidi= NO FUTURE


Does this mean you think I'm affiliated with the Knicks? Or is this another personal attack? I don't get it. Or is this confirmation that you really do believe I'm Shandon Anderson. God bless you, child.


----------

